# Rochie at Sunderland 2012



## rochie (Jul 24, 2012)

ok I went to Sunderland airshow on sunday, weather was a bit mixed but had a good day.
was not a big display turn out but it was moved because of some athletic event happening down south !

my little fuji s1000f did rather well


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2012)

few more






big bird or small plane


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2012)

The bird and aircraft shot rocks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. Good pics Karl.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pics Karl, and that seagull shot is a winner! Where in Sunderland was the show, not Usworth, surely?!


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2012)

Was on the coast at Seaburn Terry

Thanks Fellas,I'll add more as time allows


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers mate, thought it might have been along the coast. First shot in second batch - that the Tucano? Wish there was a 1/48th scale kit of that little rocket!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2012)

Excellent shots, Eric...ummm, Rochie! That seagull shot is priceless!! Most cool!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2012)

Great shots Karl!!!!


----------



## imalko (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pictures Karl! Looks like it was a blast. Like to seagull shot too.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2012)

Great shots Karl and I'm with everyone else on the seagull shot,........very cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2012)

Good shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Cheers mate, thought it might have been along the coast. First shot in second batch - that the Tucano? Wish there was a 1/48th scale kit of that little rocket!



yep its a Tucano Dogsbody.

thanks guys

few more


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2012)

last batch of pics.

i'd taken 330 pics but a lot are a bit small and havn't blown up to well but i had fun !!!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


>



cheers mate


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2012)

The shot you took in the first set with the jets doing the loop, I really like.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Did good there Karl!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicely captured, Karl!  The seagull and the airplane "formation" was a cool catch!


----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks Wayne / Eric


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2012)

Great shots Rochie. Would love to see decals for the helos.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Jul 30, 2012)

cheers, wonder if decals for the black cats RN helicopter display team have been done ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 16, 2012)

Neat pictures there, Rochie; nice to see Jonathan Whaley's Hunter Miss Demeanour still out and about. Is that the Plain Sailing Catalina that ended up sinking in Southampton Water?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2012)

Agreed ... what Njaco said.


----------

